#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penisverkrümmung / Induratio Penis Plastica >

## Kai

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen und Erfahrungen, vor allem anderer betroffener Männer.
Wenn ich alle Infos, welche ich aus dem Internet und vom Arzt habe, richtig interpretiere, dann sind es irgendwo zwischen 1 % und 3 % der Männer, welche im Alter ab 45 Jahren das Problem bekommen. Ich bin deutlich (!!!!) jünger, habe aber mittlerweile eine deutlich sichtbare Schräglage.
Lt. meinem Urologen muß ich mindestens 6 Monate warten, um ggf. behandelt werden zu können, da in dieser Zeit eine spontane Rückbildung möglich wäre.
Wie auch immer sich das mit dem spontan verhalten soll, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
Bis jetzt habe ich den Eindruck, dass die einzige wirkliche Therapie im raffen des Penis besteht, wodurch dieser dann kleiner wird.
Die Angaben hier schwanken zwischen 1 cm und 6 cm. Sicherlich kann sich jeder vorstellen, dass nun gerade eine Verkürzung nicht ganz oben auf der Wunschliste steht. 
Wer kann mir Infos zu alternativen Behandlungsmethoden geben  wo auch echte Erfolgsaussichten bestehen :Huh?:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kai, 
unter diesem link http://www.induratio.com/page.php?2  findest Du ausführliche Informationen. Wenn Du dann unter Therapien nachschaust und Forschung/Alternativen nachliest, könnte Dir das hilfreich sein. 
MfG   Justitia

----------


## Kai

Danke, schau sie mir gleich mal an

----------


## Kai

Ich habe da noch einen interessanten Artikel von Frau Dr. Beatrice Wagner entdeckt: http://liebe-und-gesundheit.de/artik...html?page_no=7 
Also heißt es "googeln" und weitere Infos suchen ....

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kai, 
bei dem von Dir eingestellten link erscheint nur eine weiße Seite. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## rudolf

Hallo Kai, 
ich bin zufällig auf dieses Forum gestossen. Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, seit du diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast, aber es würde mich trotzdem interessieren, wie es dir mit dieser Krankheit letztlich ergangen ist. Ich war auch davon betroffen. Das war im Jahr 2000. Ich war damals auch erst Anfang der 40er. Ich war auch im deutschen und englischsprachlichen Foren aktiv und bin zum Ergebnis gelangt, dass eigentlich nichts wirklich hilft. Bei mir hat es ca. 2 Jahre gedauert, bis ein Stillstand eingetreten ist. Das Ergebnis war eine Penisverkürzung um ca. 3 cm und eine leichte Verkrümmung. Lass dich also nicht verrückt machen. Machen kannst du sowieso nichts.

----------


## urologiker

@rudolf - das kann man so nicht sagen. Sicher ist es ein schwierig zu behandelndes Krankheitsbild, dennoch sollte man die Krankheit ärztlich diagnostizieren und monitoren lassen, so dass man den idealen Zeitpunkt für durchaus vorhandene Therapieansätze nicht verpasst! 
@kai - operativ kann dir zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt geholfen werden.  
logiker

----------


## Kai

@all
Ich habe  mich operieren lassen. Nach langen Nächten im Internet, div. Ärztbesuchen, -untersuchungen, -gesprächen, intensiven Gesprächen mit meiner Partnerin und reichlich Überlegung.
Die OP ist noch "frisch", aber ich bin zuversichtlich, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus.

----------


## Hans-Werner

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene, nach einer langen Odyssee bin ich nun meine IPP nach über 2 Jahren los. Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, ob ich meine Geschichte ins Netz stellen soll. Ich werde es tun, bitte aber um Verständnis, dass ich keinerlei  Anfragen beantworten werde. Ich bin froh, es hinter mir zu haben und möchte eigentlich nichts mehr mit IPP zu tun haben. Ich erinnerte mich aber daran, wie wenig mir die monatelange Suche in Foren weitergeholfen hat und daran, dass der mich behandelnde Arzt auf meine Frage im Vorgespräch, warum es denn so wenig Erfahrungsberichte von erfolgreich operierten gäbe, betrübt antwortete, dass dies im Wesen der Erkrankung begründet sei. Ein von der IPP geheilter Patient würde nicht mehr in die Foren gehen, er wolle nichts mehr von IPP wissen und nur noch sein neu gewonnenes Leben geniessen. Er berichtete von einem seiner Patienten, der aus Dankbarkeit seine Geschichte ins Netz stellte und dann von einer Flut von Fragen überrollt wurde und schließlich seine Einträge einstellte. Ich kann das gut verstehen, also bitte nochmals: ich schreibe meine Geschichte ausführlich nieder, um euch zu helfen und meinem Arzt zu danken, aber nicht um eine Diskussion zu starten. Nehmt sie so hin oder lasst es. Zu meiner Geschichte: Ich bin 47 und 2006 an IPP erkrankt. Mein Penis war fast von Anfang an um rund 80° nach links verbogen und dabei nach unten verdreht. Nach etwa 4 Monaten kam noch eine Art Einschnürung links hinzu. Die Erektion war teils sehr schmerzhaft und an Sex war nicht mehr zu denken. Die meisten von Euch werden ähnliche Probleme haben.  Anfangs war ich geschockt aber voller Hoffnung bis mir mein örtlicher Urologe eröffnete, dass es nach neuesten Studien keine sinnvolle endgültige Behandlung mit Medikamenten gäbe und auch die übliche Stoßwellentherapie laut dieser Studien keinen Effekt auf den IPP-Plaque hätte. Von einer Operation würde er mir abraten, keiner seiner IPP-Patienten sei bisher durch eine Operation glücklich geworden. Die Welt brach über mir zusammen und ich bin froh und für alle Zeit dankbar, dass ich eine sehr einfühlsame Ehefrau habe. Ich zog mich aus meinem Leben zurück. Alles drehte sich nur noch um meinen Penis und sein grauenvolles Aussehen – sie war meine Stütze. An Silvester entschloss ich, dass es so nicht mehr weiter gehen könnte und stöberte nächtelang im Internet. Hoffentlich fühlt sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten, aber all die zu schön klingenden Mittelchen und Apparate habe ich natürlich nicht ausprobiert, der gesunde Menschenverstand reicht um zu beurteilen, dass das nur Geldmacherei sein kann. Ich vereinbarte, verunsichert und geängstigt durch die Aussage meines Urologen, insgesamt 7 Termine bei verschiedenen Ärzten bundesweit und bekam zu hören, dass ich mich nach Aussagen der einen  nicht operieren lassen solle oder nach Aussagen den anderen eine einfache  und harmlose (wer´s glaubt !) Rafftechnik, der eine nannte sie Nesbit-Technik, andere nannten sie Essed-Schröder-Technik, die heilsbringende Abhilfe sei. Für die von Euch, die neu hier sind: diese tollen Rafftechniken raffen den gesunden Schwellkörper zusammen und begradigen so den Penis. Der Plaque wird vollständig belassen. Ich war nie der Crack in Mathe, aber ich konnte mit dem Maßband meiner Frau leicht abmessen, dass ich mindestens 4 cm an Länge verloren hätte und nicht nur wenige Millimeter wie mir von allen lapidar mitgeteilt wurde. Der letzte bei dem ich war, ein Urologe mit etwas altertümlich wirkender Praxis aus Norddeutschland ( kann ich den Namen nennen ?) den ich über das Internet gefunden hatte, machte mich nachdenklich. Auch er schlug mir Nesbit vor und fand sich hierfür sehr geeignet. In einer schnellen Randbemerkung ließ er jedoch einen Kommentar fallen, der mich aufhorchen ließ. Er erwähnte eine andere Technik, die aber ein hohes Risiko habe. Andere Technik ?? Innerlich erwuchs Hoffnung. Ich hakte aber nicht nach, da er mir persönlich sehr unsympathisch war und ich nicht den Eindruck hatte, er wolle mir dienliche Informationen geben. Am Abend stöberte ich aufgeregt im Internet aber nicht mehr in den mir bekannten Foren, sondern erstmals, manchmal ist man blöd und sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, in Infodiensten und üblichen Anbieterhomepages.  Die Technik, die ich schließlich fand, besteht darin, dass man in einer mikrochirurgischen Operation den IPP-Plaque entfernt und die kaputte Stelle der Schwellkörper mit einem Kullagenfliess repariert. Der Penis würde damit völlig wieder hergestellt und in der Länge nicht verkürzt. Ich fand zwei Ärzte, einer erwähnte diese Technik nur am Rande seiner Homepage aber immerhin und der andere hatte eine ganze Seite darüber ins Netzt gestellt, ich fand sie aber sehr kommerziell aufgezogen. Der eine, direkt in Frankfurt, hatte einen recht schnellen Termin. Ein sehr von sich überzeugter Mensch, der mir aber meinen mittlerweile erheblichen Fragenkatalog nur mit ausweichenden und missmutigen Antworten bedienen konnte. Ich hatte kein Vertrauen in seine Kompetenz in dieser Operation, er schien sie nicht oft (oder noch nie ?) gemacht zu haben. Im Nachhinein bin ich ihm dankbar, denn er war der Grund, weswegen ich dann doch noch den anderen Arzt in Darmstadt aufsuchen musste, zu dem ich eigentlich nicht wollte, weil mir eben seine Seite zu kommerziell aussah. Er ist ein griechischer Spezialist für die Behandlung der Induratio Penis Plastica und wird offenbar von vielen europäischen Kliniken zur Hilfe gerufen, wenn diese nicht weiter wissen. Ich wurde sehr positiv überrascht. Zwar musste ich 3 Monate auf den Termin warten, aber dann sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt, so wie ich es von meinem örtlichen Urologen gewohnt war und bei den besuchten „Größen“ doch schmerzlich vermisst hatte. Das Aufklärungsgespräch dem der besagte Grieche und einer seiner Assistenten beiwohnte war sehr ausführlich und man konnte alle meine Fragen zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantworten. Klingt theatralisch, ist aber so und vermittelte ein verdammt gutes Gefühl. Ich brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass es danach etliche Gespräche zwischen meiner Frau und mir gegeben hat ob ich nun sollte oder nicht und mein Kopf voll war mit Gedanken. Ich entschloss mich nach sehr reiflicher Überlegung für den Eingriff und musste dann noch 5 Monate auf einen Termin warten. Anfang 2008 war es dann soweit. Ich war wahnsinnig aufgeregt und etwas nervös, denn dieser Arzt führt die Operation ambulant durch. Bei den anderen hätte ich eine Woche im Krankenhaus liegen müssen. Ich Nachhinein übrigens logisch: die wollten mich einfach nur überwachen können und mich mit Medikamenten zudröhnen, damit mir nicht während einer Erektion die „tolle“ Raffnaht aufreist. Gott sei Dank hatte ich mich dafür nicht entschieden. Das Team in Darmstadt ist furchtbar nett und die Gespräche haben Comedycharacter. Sehr geeignet jedenfalls um die Angst zu nehmen (fast). Die Operation verlief nach Worten des Assistenzarztes komplikationslos und mir wurde danach mein Plaque in einem Döschen überreicht. Rund 3,5 cm lang und fest wie Knorpel ! Es ist Wahnsinn, das Ding zwischen den Fingern zu halten. Sorry, aber das muss hier mal raus: wer so ein Ding mit einer Raffung behandeln möchte, der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle !! Ich blieb für etwa 3 Stunden noch im Aufwachraum und wurde dann von meiner Frau ins Hotel in der Nähe gebracht. Wir hatten dort ein Zimmer gebucht und blieben bis zum nächsten Tag. Die Nacht war unruhig, ich hatte keine Schmerzen, aber es drückte ein wenig. Als eine Erektion kam, wurde ich hypernervös und rief, ich entschuldige mich dafür an dieser Stelle nochmals ausdrücklich, die Notfallnummer an und weckte ganz offensichtlich den Assistenzarzt. Der erklärte mir ruhig, dass ich keine Angst zu haben brauche, stellte einige klärenden Fragen und ich wurde wieder ruhig. Da hatte ich den armen Mann aus dem Bett geschmissen, nur weil ich durch die Raff-Ärzte in den Vorgesprächen so eine Panik vor der ersten Erektion bekommen hatte. Ich ging morgens zur Kontrolle und erhielt einen neuen Verband. Die folgenden drei Tage waren etwas aufwendig, unangenehm wäre zu viel gesagt, aber toll halt auch nicht. Ich verbrachte sie zuhause und ließ mich verwöhnen. Nach einer Woche nahm ich den Verband ab und ging duschen. Mein Penis sah schon merkwürdig und verfärbt aus aber ich wußte, dass dies normal sei und war seit dieser Nacht im Hotel wirklich sehr entspannt. Es dauert eine Weile, bei mir knapp 7 Monate, bis das Transplantat umgebaut ist und der Penis wieder seine volle Länge und Festigkeit hat, aber jetzt ist alles wieder wie vor der Erkrankung ! Der Plaque ist raus, der Penis gerade und lang und ich bin heilfroh, mich operiert haben zu lassen, bzw. mich dort operiert haben zu lassen. Mein Nachbar im Aufwachraum wurde zwei Mal nach Nesbit operiert, was beide Male schief lief und er musste sich von dem Griechen korrigieren lassen.  Bin ich froh, dieses Martyrium nicht durchlebt zu haben. Meine Aussagen im Text sind klar und deutlich, das war und ist mein Anliegen. Glaubt es oder lasst es sein, ich möchte weder bekehren noch diskutieren.  Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung eurer IPP.

----------


## Kai

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie schwer es ist Informationen zu bekommen, wenn man die Diagnose Induratio Penis Plastica (IPP) bekommt. Es ist erschreckend, dass selbst erfahrene Urologen kaum im Thema sind und nur bedingt beraten / helfen können. 
Nun, gut ein halbes Jahr nach meiner OP, möchte ich den Interessierten und Betroffenen Rapport geben.
Wie Hans-Werner habe auch ich mich von Dr. Konstandinidis in Darmstadt operieren lassen. Meine Plaques wurden entfernt und anschließend durch ein Vlies angedeckt. Nach der OP mußte ich eine Massage durchführen und später dann eine Vakuumpumpe einsetzen. 
Direkt nach der Op war mein Penis durch einen (sehr) festen Verband bandagiert. Dieser wurde am Folgetag bei der Kontrolle bereits gelöst und durch einen neuen ersetzt, welchen ich für rund eine Woche tragen mußte.
Erst als dieser Verband dann abgenommen werden durfte konnte ich das gesamte Ausmaß der Operation sehen. Mein Penis schillerte in allen erdenklichen Farben und war sehr stark geschwollen. Dennoch mußte ich bereits in diesem Stadium mit der Massage beginnen. 
Zusammenfassend kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. Leider mußte ich einen Anteil der Operation aus eigener Tasche bezahlen, da meine Krankenkasse nur eine der Rafftechniken bezahlen wollte.
Mein Penis ist nun fast vollständig gerade, eine (super) leichte Verkrümmung in Erektion ist noch vorhanden. Eine Verkürzung habe ich nicht durch die OP, wenn auch gleich ich zuerst den Eindruck hatte in den ersten Wochen.

----------


## kin

Hallo Hans-Werner, 
ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren auch dieses massive Problem - auch schon mehrere foren gewühlt - und ebenfalls - schon im Vorfeld für mich abgeklärt, dass nur die Methode "Darmstadt" in Frage kommt. Meine KK ist nicht bereits etwas zu übernehmen - Hr. Konstantinides ist nicht zugelassen - ich wurde auf die Uniklinik Giessen verwiesen. Du hast geschrieben, dass es eine Teilerstattung gab. Bei welcher KK bist du?? 
Grüße kin.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kin, 
zur Vorgehensweise bezüglich der Kostenübernahme fand ich diesen Beitrag ganz informativ:    *"Kasse zahlt OP bei Dr.Konstantinides*  
Mannheimer 
28.03.10
Hallo Daniel und Rübennase, 
ich hab bis jetzt nicht ins Forum geschrieben, lese aber seit Langem, genauer seit über einem Jahr und habe mich jetzt im Dezember von Dr.Konstantinides in Darmstadt operieren lassen. Ich hatte IPP mit nur 45 Grad nach oben aber Linksverdrehung dazu. Da wollte 2008 keiner ran. Umso erstaunter war ich in Darmstadt. Er ist jetzt absolut gerade. Mein Punkt ist aber ein anderer: Dr.Konstantinides hat eine derartige Ausnahmestellung, dass es nicht richtig ist, dass die Kasse nicht zahlt. Ich bin gesetzlich versichert und habe, ok nach heftiger Diskussion, 60% erstattet bekommen. Fragt einfach die Darmstädter, die wissen wie es geht. Ich glaub die sind ziemlich genervt von den Kassen und helfen knapp aber agressiv und wirkungsvoll. Den Rest musste ich zahlen, aber ey, mein HDTV-Scheiß an der Wand war teurer. Prioritäten setzen im Leben ! Viel Glück." 
Entnommen aus induratio penis plastica - Forum Männerkrankheiten | NetDoktor.de 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kin, 
zur Vorgehensweise bezüglich der Kostenübernahme fand ich diesen Beitrag ganz informativ:    *"Kasse zahlt OP bei Dr.Konstantinides*  
Mannheimer 
28.03.10
Hallo Daniel und Rübennase, 
ich hab bis jetzt nicht ins Forum geschrieben, lese aber seit Langem, genauer seit über einem Jahr und habe mich jetzt im Dezember von Dr.Konstantinides in Darmstadt operieren lassen. Ich hatte IPP mit nur 45 Grad nach oben aber Linksverdrehung dazu. Da wollte 2008 keiner ran. Umso erstaunter war ich in Darmstadt. Er ist jetzt absolut gerade. Mein Punkt ist aber ein anderer: Dr.Konstantinides hat eine derartige Ausnahmestellung, dass es nicht richtig ist, dass die Kasse nicht zahlt. Ich bin gesetzlich versichert und habe, ok nach heftiger Diskussion, 60% erstattet bekommen. Fragt einfach die Darmstädter, die wissen wie es geht. Ich glaub die sind ziemlich genervt von den Kassen und helfen knapp aber agressiv und wirkungsvoll. Den Rest musste ich zahlen, aber ey, mein HDTV-Scheiß an der Wand war teurer. Prioritäten setzen im Leben ! Viel Glück." 
Entnommen aus induratio penis plastica - Forum Männerkrankheiten | NetDoktor.de 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## joe-eddy

Hallo Kai und Hans-Werner,
vielen Dank für eure ausführliche Darstellung, man findet im web ja nicht wirklich viel über dieses Thema-leider.
Hoffe ihr lest noch etwas im Forum; könnt ihr evtl. darstellen, wie die OP exakt abgelaufen ist, wo wurde die Penishaut genau gelöst um sie zurückzustreifen und inwieweit hat sich das Gefühlsempfinden verändert? 
Hoffe ihr meldet euch 
joe

----------


## Kai

*@kin* Du bist nicht zufällig bei der AOK versichert? Wenn ich so einen Mist lesen muß, wird mir ganz übel.
Wir leben in Deutschland! Deutschland gehört zu Europa und damit greift hier auch das EU-Recht. Ärzte aus jedem EU-Land dürfen in anderen EU-Ländern praktizieren! 
Unsere deutschen Ärzte gehen ins Ausland, da sie dort mehr verdienen können als bei uns. Weshalb soll es dann bitte unzulässig sein, wenn ein Arzt aus dem EU-Ausland in Deutschland praktiziert? 
Mit nicht zugelassen meint die Versicherung aber vielleicht auch, dass es sich bei Dr. Konstandinidis und UGRS keine Kassenzulassung haben. 
Damit hat sich meine auch rausreden wollen! 
Ich will hier nun nicht Partei für UGRS noch Dr. Konstandinides ergreifen, dennoch verstehe ich so langsam, weshalb Ärzte Ihre Kassenzulassung wieder zurück geben und nur noch privat abrechen - aber das nur so am Rande.
Vielleicht ist es Dir ja auch schon passiert, dass Dein Hausarzt ein Medikament verordnet, welches Dir dann die Apotheke nicht aushändigt, sondern ein anderes von einem anderen Hersteller mit den gleichen oder nahezu gleichen Wirkstoffen.
Das liegt dann an der nicht vorhandenen Rabattvereinbarung Deiner Versicherung mit dem anderen Hersteller. Selbst wenn Du eine Unverträglichkeit mit dem Trägerstoff des Medikaments hast bekommst Du das billigere Medikament.
Und genau so läuft es mittlwerweile im deutschen Gesundheitswesen!
Die Krankenkassen sagen was sie bezahlen und Ende der Durchsage.
Auf der anderen Seite werden dann Millionen durch die Hintertür in diese Kliniken gepumpt. Damit will ich es nun auch sein lassen - ich schreibe mich sonst noch in Rasche. 
Um es ganz kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen. Man mag über die "Gesundheitereform" denken was man will - aber in jener gab es eine Änderung, an jene sich auch die Krankenkassen zu halten haben!
Jeder gesetzlich versicherte Patient kann einen Antrag auf Einzelfallentscheid stellen, wenn er eine medizinisch notwendige Behandlung benötigt und diese durch  kassenärztliche Krankenäuser oder Ärzte nicht möglich ist. 
Leider bin ich zwangsläufig sehr in diesem Thema, da auch ich Geld zurück haben will. Min. mal den Betrag der für eine andere OP-Technik auch angefallen wäre!

----------


## Kai

Nun ist einige Zeit seit der OP ins Land gegangen und ich möchte, wie versprochen, allen betroffenen Männern ein "Langzeit-Feedback" zu meiner IPP-Operation in Darmstadt geben. 
Stand heute:
Es ist eine eine kleine Restverkrümmung geblieben, mit der ich persönlich gut leben kann. 
Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass es sich jeder IPP-Betroffener mit echten Beeinträchtigungen über eine Op mit vollständiger Plaqueentfernung Gedanken machen sollte.

----------


## Karlmei

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem erfahren, das ich an IPP erkrankt bin. Nun stehe ich wie wohl jeder vor vielen Fragen.
Mein  Hauptanliegen ist, dass ich das in jedemfall behandeln, bzw. operieren  lassen möchte, jedoch nicht nach der Nesbit Methode, bei der der Penis  gerafft und somit gekürzt wird. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder kann mir  eine Klinik im Norddeutschen Raum empfehlen die nach anderen Methoden  operiert als nach der Nesbit Methode?
Ich habe demnächst einen Termin  in einer Klinik in Hannover zu der mich mein Urologe empfohlen hat,  kann bisher aber keinerlei Infos über eventuelle Behandlungsmethoden  finden.

----------


## ckainz

Hallo Karlmei,
ich weiß nicht, ob deine Frage noch aktuell ist. Nach allem was ich weiß, bist du aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht operiert. Da muss man wohl erst mal schauen, ob die IPP bereits zum Stillstand gekommen ist. Ich habe bei meiner Internetsuche eine Seite gefunden, die über viele Behandlungsmöglichkeiten informiert.
Vielleicht findest du hier noch Informationen, die für dich nützlich sind. Penisverkrümmung: IPP Portal, Induratio Penis Plastica
Alles Gute!
Claus

----------


## Sundance56

Bitte nennen Sie mir Namen und Anschrift Ihres Griechischen Arztes. Ich war HEUTE bei einem Urologen in Berlin. IPP, ein Fingerlanger Harter Knorpel direkt hinter der Eichel. Tel: 0178-5637726

----------


## Rübezahl

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und stehe am Anfang der Therapie. Mein Facharzt will mir zu Beginn Cortison in den Penis injizieren. Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir vor allem helfen, den Anfang der Therapie zu überstehen. Wo gibt es gute Operateure?

----------


## Nosch

Hallo zusammen,
 habe das gleiche Problem mit der Kostenübernahme der KK.
Kann mir freundlicher weise jemand sagen, welche KK die Kosten in welchem Umfang auch immer, übernommen hat?
Ich danke im Voraus!!!

----------


## Nosch

Einfach bei Google UGRS Darmstadt eingeben. Dort findest Du alle Infos!
Alles Gute!
nosch

----------


## Billie6

Hallo Kai, 
wo hast du dich operieren lassen? Alles gut verlaufen? 
Beste Grüße 
Jens

----------


## d.hippler

Schönen Guten Abend zusammen! Ich hätte gerne gewusst ob es sich auf diesem Bild um eine Penisverkrümmung handelt. Es stört mich doch sehr das er nicht gerade ist.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo d.hippler, 
Bild?
LG gisie

----------


## d.hippler

Hier ist das Bild!IMG_0666 (2).JPG

----------


## gisie63

Hallo d.hippler,
ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es sich um eine Penisverkrümmung handelt. 
Eine OP Indikation besteht, wenn es zu Problemen beim Geschlechtsverkehr kommt.
LG gisie

----------


## d.hippler

Probleme beim Geschlechtsverkehr bestehen nicht. Mich stört es rein aus optischen Gründen. Sollte man es operieren lassen, oder sind die Risiken zu groß?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
jede OP birgt Risiken. Narkose, Wundheilungsstörungen, nicht der gewünschte Erfolg etc.
Wenn es Dich so stört, dann musst Du zum Urologen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernimmt, da ja keine medizinische Notwendigkeit besteht.
LG gisie

----------


## d.hippler

Okay! Dann werde ich mal einen Urologen aufsuchen. Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe und einen schönen Abend noch!

----------

